# Lei va di là - imperativo?



## borz

Ciao,

leggo questo in un racconto di Bontempelli: 
*
- Lei va di lá.
- Dove?
- Di lá, fuori...*


Che imperativo é questo. si tratta di due persone che si danno del Lei. Pero il fatto che lui non usi "vada" vuol dire qualcosa? Un imperativo piú diretto, meno cortese magari?

Grazie!!!


----------



## gabrigabri

borz said:


> Ciao,
> 
> leggo questo in un racconto di Bontempelli:
> 
> *- Lei va di lá.*
> *- Dove?*
> *- Di lá, fuori...*
> 
> 
> Che imperativo é questo. si tratta di due persone che si danno del Lei. Pero il fatto che lui non usi "vada" vuol dire qualcosa? Un imperativo piú diretto, meno cortese magari?
> 
> Grazie!!!




Ciao! È un semplice indicativo, che viene utilizzato come dici tu in modo gentile per dare un ordine:

Lei va di là, io rimango qua.
oppure
Lei chiede quello che vuole, poi io Le rispondo.

È come se tu dicessi:
Tu mi chiedi quello che vuoi, poi io ti rispondo. Il significato è più o meno lo stesso di:
Tu chiedimi quello che vuoi.


----------



## borz

Grazie Gabri! Quindi non é meno cortese di "vada" come pensavo?


----------



## gabrigabri

Scusa, avevo letto male!

No, secondo me è più gentile (visto che non è un imperativo!). Ovviamente dipende anche dal modo in cui lo si dice.

Ciao


----------



## borz

Grazie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pincadilly

Vorrei solo specificare che in ogni caso "vada" non è, grammaticalmente parlando, un imperativo, ma un _congiuntivo esortativo_ (che in effetti equivale ad un imperativo): in italiano l'imperativo ammette solo due persone, la seconda singolare (tu: _va'_) e la seconda plurale (voi: _andate_).


----------



## Saoul

gabrigabri said:


> Scusa, avevo letto male!
> 
> No, secondo me è più gentile (visto che non è un imperativo!). Ovviamente dipende anche dal modo in cui lo si dice.
> 
> Ciao



Pensa che io ho sempre avuto la percezione che l'uso dell'indicativo in forma esortativa fosse mille volte più arrogante dell'uso dell'imperativo.

Ora mi dai ciò che voglio.
Dammi ciò che voglio.

Tu vai in quella stanza.
Tu va' in quella stanza.

L'idea che l'uso dell'indicativo mi dà, è che chi lo usa non mette nemmeno parzialmente in discussione il fatto che la sua richiesta verrà esaudita. 

Ovviamente il contesto gioca un ruolo primario, come sempre, ma sono curioso di capire come viene percepito anche da altri questo uso, piuttosto comune.


----------



## giovannino

Saoul said:


> Pensa che io ho sempre avuto la percezione che l'uso dell'indicativo in forma esortativa fosse mille volte più arrogante dell'uso dell'imperativo.
> 
> Ora mi dai ciò che voglio.
> Dammi ciò che voglio.
> 
> Tu vai in quella stanza.
> Tu va' in quella stanza.
> 
> L'idea che l'uso dell'indicativo mi dà, è che chi lo usa non mette nemmeno parzialmente in discussione il fatto che la sua richiesta verrà esaudita.


 
Anche secondo me quest'uso del presente può suonare più arrogante dell'imperativo, naturalmente, come dici, in un particolare contesto e se accompagnato da un tono di voce autoritario.

Mi incuriosisce anche in che modo possa essere spiegato. Forse è accostabile all'uso del presente per dare istruzioni, come quando si decidono i posti a tavola: "io mi siedo qui, tu ti metti lì ecc".
O forse è un uso del presente al posto del futuro. Nel tuo primo esempio si può immaginare una velata minaccia:

Ora mi dai (= darai) ciò che voglio (altrimenti...)

Ho consultato varie grammatiche ma nessuna menziona quest'uso del presente. Forse questo è un altro esempio di come la grammatica tradizionale dia più importanza alla classificazione che alla semantica?


----------



## Saoul

Una volta avevo un capo che usava regolarmente espressioni come:

Saoul tu telefoni a X, Maurizio tu scrivi a Y, etc...

Personalmente mi usciva il fumo dalle orecchie. Non ho idea esattamente di quale possa essere l'origine di questa forma, ma è decisamente molto usata, ed effettivamente in taluni casi ha proprio quel senso di nemmeno troppo velata minaccia a cui facevi riferimento prima.


----------



## Pincadilly

Sì, anche secondo me l'indicativo esortativo è piuttosto perentorio come ordine... In particolare concordo con Saoul: chi lo usa vuol dire che non mette in considerazione un eventuale rifiuto della persona cui si rivolge... Dunque direi che è piuttosto sgarbato e non cortese


----------



## gabrigabri

Scusate, ma una mamma che dice al figlio:
Tu fai i compiti mentre io ti cucino la torta
Vi sembra perentorio?  Magari mia mamma mi minacciasse così!


----------



## Pincadilly

gabrigabri said:


> Scusate, ma una mamma che dice al figlio:
> Tu fai i compiti mentre io ti cucino la torta
> Vi sembra perentorio?  Magari mia mamma mi minacciasse così!



No, hai ragione... Allora direi che la perentorietà dipende dal contesto!


----------



## Saoul

gabrigabri said:


> Scusate, ma una mamma che dice al figlio:
> Tu fai i compiti mentre io ti cucino la torta
> Vi sembra perentorio?  Magari mia mamma mi minacciasse così!



In realtà sì. Addolcire la pillola con "la torta" non rende quel "tu fai i compiti" meno forte.  Non giochiamo a fare "esercizi di stile" con la vecchietta scippata che da vittima diventa carnefice e simili... 

Una madre che dice al figlio "tu fai i compiti" sta dando per scontato che la sua indicazione non deve essere messa in discussione. E' la madre. Decide. Ciò che dice è legge. 

Amore, fa i compiti!
Amore, vuoi fare i compiti? 
Senti, fa i compiti!
Compiti!
Fa questi cavolo di compiti o sei in punizione fino ai 25 anni.
Fai i compiti, per favore? (tono dolce)
Fai i compiti, per favore? (tono esasperato)

Potrei andare avanti per ore. 
Il discorso è un altro. Cambiamo un attimo la frase. Usiamo un indicativo esortativo (ma si chiamerà così poi? Ne dubito) negativo, tipico da mamma! (Solo per quanto riguarda gli esempi, ovviamente!)

Tu non esci!
Tu non guardi la tv!
Tu non giochi con la play!

Tutti e tre sono molto diversi dai corrispettivi "imperativi"

Non uscire!
Non guardare la tv!
Non giocare con la play!

Forte minaccia nel primo. Imposizione nel secondo. No?


----------



## bubu7

gabrigabri said:


> Scusate, ma una mamma che dice al figlio:
> Tu fai i compiti mentre io ti cucino la torta
> Vi sembra perentorio? Magari mia mamma mi minacciasse così!


Il problema è: il verbo è all'indicativo o all'imperativo?
Si può esprimere coll'indicativo direttamente un comando, un'esortazione...?



			
				 borz said:
			
		

> - Lei va di lá.
> - Dove?
> - Di lá, fuori...


Il problema è: siamo di fronte a una frase completamente grammaticale? Quest'ultima non richiederebbe il congiuntivo (Lei *vada* di là)?


----------



## Necsus

Forse vale la pena di ricordare che l'imperativo, nonostante il significato che si dà tendenzialmente al termine, non è usato solo per esprimere comando, ma anche consiglio, invito, preghiera, supplica, etc. 
E in realtà il 50% dell'imperativo già coincide con l'indicativo presente, cioè la seconda persona plurale. Per le altre persone, come detto, si usa il congiuntivo (esortativo, _questo lo è sicuramente per definizione, Saoul_ ). Per quanto riguarda l'uso dell'indicativo anche con le altre persone, secondo la Grammatica del Serianni (eh sì... ) esso può sostituire l'imperativo o il congiuntivo esortativo "quasi dissimulando il carattere conativo _[di preghiera, esortazione, divieto, etc.]_ di una frase e presentandola come un'enunciazione neutra, che non sembra riguardare direttamente l'interlocutore: - La signora desidera? Mi _dà_ due etti di grana...". 
E viene definito 'indicativo di cortesia'.


----------



## Saoul

Grazie Necsus, speravo proprio che partecipassi a questo thread.  
Come sempre la tua risposta è illuminante.

Faccio però fatica ad abbinare l'uso dell'indicativo di cortesia a l'uso per cui ho inventato il nome "indicativo esortativo" )). 

Ho l'impressione, ma solo l'impressione, che siano due cose differenti.
Tu cosa ne pensi?


----------



## jazyk

E come si può spiegare a qualcuno la formazione dell'imperativo di _tu _in italiano. In spagnolo e portoghese si può dire che è la seconda persona singolare del presente indicativo meno la s, ma in italiano?

Jazyk


----------



## giovannino

Saoul said:


> Faccio però fatica ad abbinare l'uso dell'indicativo di cortesia a l'uso per cui ho inventato il nome "indicativo esortativo" )).
> 
> Ho l'impressione, ma solo l'impressione, che siano due cose differenti.


 
Anche a me sembrano differenti. 

Continuo a pensare che quello che Saoul ha battezzato "indicativo esortativo" sia molto simile all'uso del presente al posto del futuro. Infatti negli esempi di Saoul si può tranquillamente usare il futuro:

Tu non esci! = stasera non uscirai!
Tu non guardi la tv! = non guarderai la tv!
Tu non giochi con la play! = non giocherai con la play!

Non sembra anche a voi che usiamo spesso il presente in questo modo nel pianificare attività?

Io faccio la spesa e tu vai a prendere i bambini a scuola

Qui c'è una ripartizione egualitaria delle incombenze. Se però uso solo la seconda frase ("tu vai a prendere i bambini a scuola") ecco che la frase assume il tono un po' brusco e autoritario dell'ex-capo di Saoul ("Saoul, tu telefoni a X").

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Necsus

Saoul said:
			
		

> Faccio però fatica ad abbinare l'uso dell'indicativo di cortesia a l'uso per cui ho inventato il nome "indicativo esortativo" )).
> 
> Ho l'impressione, ma solo l'impressione, che siano due cose differenti.
> Tu cosa ne pensi?


Probabilmente sì. Del resto mi sembra impossibile catalogare ed etichettare tutte le forme, verbali e no, che vengono usate soprattutto nella lingua parlata. O perlomeno non contestualmente all'uso, lo saranno forse dopo un certo tempo, se l'uso resisterà... Per ora è riconosciuto l'uso dell'indicativo presente in luogo dell'imperativo, come quello del congiuntivo, dell'infinito, o dell'indicativo futuro (iussivo).


----------



## _forumuser_

giovannino said:


> Anche a me sembrano differenti.



A me sembrano identici. 

Desidera?
Mi da' due etti di grana.

Non lo trovo piu' cortese dell'imperativo (mi dia). L'indicativo presenta l'azione come un dato di fatto, non ammette altro esito possibile, comunica che il parlante non considera nemmeno remotamente la possibilita' che l'interlocutore possa "disubbidirgli", configura l'interlocutore come completamente assoggettato alla volonta' del parlante. Cortese sarebbe usare il condizionale (mi darebbe, vorrei). Chissa' perche' una volta veniva considerato cortese. Se ci fosse un punto interrogativo alla fine sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.


----------



## bubu7

Cari amici, vediamo di far vivere un po' la grammatica, di farla uscire da quelle definizioni lette e rilette che, proprio per questo, finiscono col perdere di significato.

Parliamo di _modi_, di _tempi_ verbali, ma cosa significano in realta?

Prendiamo il _modo_ che è quello che c'interessa maggiormente in questa sede.

Il _modo_ è principalmente un'atteggiamento mentale (Gramm. Serianni, XI.7.d): "l'imperativo comporta l'intento di agire sull'interlocutore attraverso un ordine, un'esortazione, una preghiera".

Ma il _modo_ può essere inteso anche come una struttura _formale_, una serie di forme tipiche dette _voci_, (_mangiai_ = voce della prima persona singolare del passato remoto dell'indicativo) raggruppate a costituire i tempi verbali.

Dal punto di vista formale possiamo avere due voci coincidenti nello stesso _tempo_, nello stesso _modo_ o in _modi_ diversi.

Torniamo al nostro imperativo.

Questo _modo_ ha un'unica voce caratteristica dal punto di vista formale a parità di persona: si tratta della seconda persona singolare del presente dei verbi appartenenti alla prima coniugazione. Questa voce è diversa da tutte le altre seconde persone dell'intera coniugazione del verbo.
Tutte le altre voci dell'imperativo, sempre a parità di persona, sono formalmente identiche a voci di altri _modi_: indicativo, congiuntivo...
Facciamo un esempio tratto dalla Grammatica di Battaglia-Pernicone (I ed. 1951), che è stata una delle migliori grammatiche della seconda metà del Novecento fino agli anni ottanta (_Il verbo - Uso dei modi e dei tempi - 60.Modo imperativo_).

"L'espressione '_farai_ il tuo dovere' può, secondo i casi, significare: 'sono sicuro che tu farai il tuo dovere' [indicativo futuro] oppure 'ti esorto a fare il tuo dovere' [imperativo futuro (esortativo)] oppure 'ti ordino di fare il tuo dovere' [imperativo futuro di comando]".

Continua la Grammatica: "Riteniamo perciò legittimo che si attribuiscano anche all'imperativo presente le voci che sono proprie del congiuntivo, e che al modo imperativo si assegni anche il tempo futuro, e non importa se si tratta delle medesime voci [dal punto di vista formale] del futuro semplice dell'indicativo".

Le prime due domande criptiche del mio intervento precedente tentavano di sottoporre alla nostra attenzione i due aspetti, formale e sostanziale, della questione.
A me sembra che queste precisazioni dovrebbero chiarire molti dei dubbi che sono emersi negl'interventi precedenti.


----------



## borz

Necsus said:


> - La signora desidera? Mi _dà_ due etti di grana...".
> E viene definito 'indicativo di cortesia'.



Io in queste frasi sentivo sempre una specie di interrogazione sottintesa: "Mi dá 2 etti di grana?"
Mi ricordo una frase in Le fate ignoranti: "Fai come ti pare" - di Serra che peró é straniera..


----------



## Ghevèn

Ecco perché sarebbe preferibile usare _ella_ e non _lei_...


----------



## infinite sadness

Pincadilly said:


> Vorrei solo specificare che in ogni caso "vada" non è, grammaticalmente parlando, un imperativo, ma un _congiuntivo esortativo_ (che in effetti equivale ad un imperativo): in italiano l'imperativo ammette solo due persone, la seconda singolare (tu: _va'_) e la seconda plurale (voi: _andate_).


Siamo sicuri che l'imperativo ammette solo due persone?
Questa è la prima volta che lo sento dire.


----------



## Montesacro

infinite sadness said:


> Siamo sicuri che l'imperativo ammette solo due persone?
> Questa è la prima volta che lo sento dire.


Be', la prima persona singolare dell'imperativo non esiste.
La seconda persona singolare e plurale sono le uniche forme "proprie" (sebbene la seconda plurale coincida con l'indicativo presente).
Le altre coincidono con il congiuntivo presente.

*2s* va'! vai! va! (e non _vada_)
*3s* vada!
*1p* andiamo!
*2p* andate! (e non _andiate_)
*3p* vadano!


----------



## Necsus

Di fatto formalmente il modo imperativo ha un'unica persona, la seconda singolare, come detto nella discussione:


> E in realtà il 50% dell'imperativo già coincide con l'indicativo presente, cioè la seconda persona plurale. Per le altre persone, come detto, si usa il congiuntivo.





> Questo _modo_ ha un'unica voce caratteristica dal punto di vista formale a parità di persona: si tratta della seconda persona singolare del presente dei verbi appartenenti alla prima coniugazione. Questa voce è diversa da tutte le altre seconde persone dell'intera coniugazione del verbo.
> Tutte le altre voci dell'imperativo, sempre a parità di persona, sono formalmente identiche a voci di altri _modi_: indicativo, congiuntivo...


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi permetto di non essere d'accordo. Ché, se dovessimo portare questo discorso alle estreme conseguenze, arriveremmo ad affermare, ad esempio, che la prima persona plurale del congiuntivo presente non esiste in quanto formalmente identica all'indicativo.
*1p* andiamo (indicativo)
*1p* andiamo (congiuntivo, identico, ergo inesistente)
*1p* andiamo (imperativo, identico, ergo inesistente)

Andiamo!


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Siamo sicuri che l'imperativo ammette solo due persone?
> Questa è la prima volta che lo sento dire.



Direi di sì. La logica è questa: uno può rivolgersi (o "comandare") _direttamente _solo _a chi parla_, cioè alla seconda persona: _corri! __correte!_

Per quanto riguarda la prima e la terza persona, uno può solamente esprimere la sua voglia (o intenzione) _indirettamente_, per cui serve in italiano il congiuntivo. P.e. _(Che) corra!, _cioè di fatto _Io voglio (comando), che lui corra. _

In altre lingue troviamo anche altre soluzioni (nelle lingue germaniche la costruzione tipica è _"Lascialo correre!"_, nelle lingue slave _"Lascia corre!"_ ecc.), ma lo stesso  si tratta d'una "circonscrizione" e non d'un vero e proprio imperativo della 3. persona. 

Il fatto, che alcune forme coincidono (2. pers. plurale) non cambia assolutamente la logica. P.e. nello spagnolo non coincidono, in iglese praticamente coincide _tutto _perché non esiste più la coniugazione ... ecc. (in italiano nei verbi in -*are* coincide anche l'imperativo 2.pers.sg. con l'indicativo 3.pers.sg.:_ ama!_ e lui _ama _... quindi non esiste neanche la 3. pers. singolare dell'indicativo ...?)

Tutto sommato, tipicamente, non solamente in italiano, l'imperativo esiste solo per la 2. persona sg. e pl. 

È un altro discorso, che nei libri scolastici si parla anche dell'imperativo di 1. e 3. persona - è questione della terminologia e non della sostanza grammaticale.


----------



## infinite sadness

Continuo a non essere d'accordo. 
Cioè, continuo a ritenere che, da un punto di vista sia formale che sostanziale, l'unica voce dell'imperativo mancante sia la prima persona singolare, così come previsto da tutte le grammatiche italiane.

Un'altra questione è quella di trovare esempi in cui l'imperativo abbia un senso logico. Secondo me se ne possono trovare per tutte le persone (tranne la prima singolare che non esiste).


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Continuo a non essere d'accordo.
> Cioè, continuo a ritenere che, da un punto di vista sia formale che sostanziale, l'unica voce dell'imperativo mancante sia la prima persona singolare, così come previsto da tutte le grammatiche italiane.
> 
> Un'altra questione è quella di trovare esempi in cui l'imperativo abbia un senso logico. Secondo me se ne possono trovare per tutte le persone (tranne la prima singolare che non esiste).



Non c'è alcuna contradizione:

Infatti, per quanto riguarda la funzionalità pratica di quello che per definizione lo chiamiamo "_imperativo_", esiste per tutte le persone del verbo (tranne la 1.persona sg., perché  non ne abbiamo bisogno). 

Invece, io cercavo di spiegare la logica del_ fatto_, che in genere, le _forme speciali_ grammaticali per l'_imperativo _ci esistono solo per la 2. persona, e questo non solo nelle lingue romanze, ma anche nelle lingue di diverse origini (ovviamente non dico _in tutte le lingue_, perché non le conosco...). 

Con altre parole, le forme per l'_indicativo _e per il _congiuntivo _nelle lingue romanze, ci esistono per tutte le persone. In più, ci esistono forme del verbo, che non sono né indicativo né congiuntivo, invece _imperativo_ a priori. E _di fatto_, queste forme esistono solamente per la seconda persona sg. e pl. 

Per evitare il problema di _coincidenza _di alcune forme verbali in italiano, prendiamo come esempio il latino, dove tutte le forme del verbo sono diverse:

Indicativo: _amo, amas, amat, amamus, amatis, amant_ (tutte le persone sg. e pl.)
Congiuntivo: _amem, ames, amet, amemus, ametis, ament _(tutte le persone sg. e pl.)
Imperativo: _ama!, amate!_ (solo la 2. persona sg. e pl.)

Cioè in italiano (ed anche in altre lingue romanze), nella _1.pers.pl._ e nella la _3.pers.sg. e pl_., per esprimere l'_imperativo_, si adoperano le rispettive forme del _congiuntivo. _(La ragione di questa "soluzione", l'ho provato a spiegare nel mio post precedente).


----------



## infinite sadness

Capisco quello che vuoi dire: l'imperativo avrebbe solo la seconda persona e per le altre userebbe il congiuntivo in funzione di imperativo, giusto?

Secondo me non è così, sennò si dovrebbe anche dire che il congiuntivo "amiano" non è una forma propria (o non esiste) ma è soltanto un indicativo usato in funzione di congiuntivo.

Potrebbe sembrare una questione di lana caprina, ma secondo me non lo è, perché la tesi porterebbe a dire, ad esempio, che l'imperativo _*"venga!"*_ sia sempre e comunque un congiuntivo esortativo, invece io una piccola differenza tra imperativo e congiuntivo esortativo la percepisco.

_P.D.: non è vero che in latino tutte le forme verbali sono diverse: confronta il *congiuntivo perfetto*_ con _*l'indicativo futuro anteriore*_.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire: l'imperativo avrebbe solo la seconda persona e per le altre userebbe il congiuntivo in funzione di imperativo, giusto?


Sì (etimologicamente o storicamente parlando).


> Secondo me non è così, sennò si dovrebbe anche dire che il congiuntivo "amiano" non è una forma propria (o non esiste) ma è soltanto un indicativo usato in funzione di congiuntivo.


Si potrebbe dire così, se non sapessimo che  l'italiano proviene dal latino, dove c'erano due forme distinte: _amamus _e _amemus _(infine, questo sopravvive anche nello spagnolo odierno: _amamos _e _amemos_, ed in alcune altre lingue e dialetti romanzi).



> _P.D.: non è vero che in latino tutte le forme verbali sono diverse: confronta il *congiuntivo perfetto*_ con _*l'indicativo futuro anteriore*_.


Ovviamente, ma non è il caso che stiamo discutendo.


----------

